# Paintball CO2 Tank? How Long will it last? Does it work?



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm planning on making a very basic pressurized CO2 system for my 29g tank. 
I'm wondering, *how long* would a *20 oz* paint ball CO2 tank would last me? And will a *standard pressure regulator fit on it?
*
The specs on my desired system are pretty simple, standard needle valve,
dual gauge pressure regulator, Rhinox 2000, and some CO2 resistant tubing. 

I'll be running 2x65w power compact for lighting, 
but I'll probably have it set so it is not running the full 130 watts all day, 
that would be too much. 

My reasoning for wanting a 20 oz cylinder is quite simple, 
I don't have the room for a big CO2 cylinder, the paint ball tanks are cheaper,
and I have a Paint ball supply store pretty local, 
so I wouldn't mind getting my tank refilled often. 
If it had to get refilled once a week, then I would pass on it and get a bigger cylinder and try to make it work, 
but If it would last me around 1 month, I'd be fine with that. roud:

http://www.scubatoys.com/store/Paintball_Tanks.asp
http://www.learntobrew.com/store/item/1cjb9/Kegerator/CO2_Regulator_Dual_Gauge.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rhinox-2000-Jap...38258QQcategoryZ66794QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=780
http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=235


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

I've quoted your questions and replied below each one.

>I'm wondering, how long would a 20 oz paint ball CO2 tank would last me? <

A 20 oz tank on my 75 bow tank was last filled Dec 9th. The gauge still reads 875 psig at 72F. Its at 2-3 bubbles per second through water into a DIY external reactor / heater chamber. Similar in operation to ones Rex makes. My lighting timer switches a solenoid on for 7 hours a day. 

>If it would last me around 1 month, I'd be fine with that. <

No worries, even without a solenoid, at about $30-40, you'll save you more in time and refill costs. Considering even $10 for a 20oz refill, it'll return the investment within a few months. Not to mention the your time, driving, and the cost of gas to get it filled.

>"The specs on my desired system are pretty simple, standard needle valve,
dual gauge pressure regulator, Rhinox 2000, and some CO2 resistant tubing.<

You'll also need at least one check valve, a bubble counter and I'd highly recommend a solenoid.
A check valve will prevent filling your CO2 equipment with water and destroying it, not to mention the possiblity of emptying the aquarium onto the floor. Depending on the bubble counter design you may need another between it and the regulator to prevent getting the water in the counter into the regulator.
A 20 paintball tank fits nicely in a bicycle water bottle holder. You can mount it up higher inside the stand and make it fit a bit easier.
Dual gauges are nice, but not really necesary. The high pressure gauge will tell you when the bottle is nearing empty. Once the low pressure is set, you realy don't have to change it much. The bubble counter after the needle valve is all that you really need. Just adjust regulator pressure until you are able to control the bubble rate well with the needle valve.

>...will a standard pressure regulator fit on it?<

Well, yes and no. You need an inert gas regulator rated at 2000psi or so. Oxygen, helium, nitrogen, argon, and CO2 are common inert gas regulators. A standard sized CO2 bottle fitting is too large for the paintball tank, but you can adapt it. Remove the big bottle fitting and screw in a nipple and a paintball remote or bottle fitting. I used a small argon welding regulator I already had, a high pressure brass nipple and scrounged and modified a fitting off a friends broken paintball marker.

>http://www.learntobrew.com/store/ite...ual_Gauge.html<
That is a big regulator, almost 1/3 the size of a 20 oz tank. It also appears to be a cheap Chinese knock off. I wouldn't recomend it.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I did some research, would a CGA 320 to CGA 580 adapter work with my choice regulator below and this CO2 tank
http://www.amazon.com/Brass-Eagle-R...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1173544450&sr=8-4
Here is the adapter
http://store.weldersplus.com/wes810.html
If that adapter doesnt work, will any of these work?
http://www.spmed.com/SPresults2.asp?CatName=CGA FITTINGS 3000 PSIG
and here is the Regulator
http://www.welding-direct.com/sinstagflowg.html

Thanks for all of your help, I'll get a standard check valve.
http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=1161 
Why do I need a bubble counter, and what does a solenoid do?
This Bubble counter has a built in check valve
http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=230

I'm 14 years old, don't kill me, lol :hihi:

I'm finally done editing my post, so you can now reply!! lol, I've been editing this post for 20 mintues!! lmao


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

*I'm going to sum up what I'm asking in the top of the post above.
*
Will this adapter
http://store.weldersplus.com/wes810.html
Allow this regulator to work with this tank
http://www.welding-direct.com/sinstagflowg.html
http://www.amazon.com/Brass-Eagle-R...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1173544450&sr=8-4


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

i have a 2 20oz and one 9oz co2 got from walmart for $20 each and 10$ for the 9oz. I have a 10g tank runnin 24/7 co2 and about 35bbm each tank will last me 4 month and to refill all the tanks it cost $5 at a paintball place. O i have the red sea co2 system got for 90$ on sale  and the Rhinox-2000 i really dont like i have the 1000 for my 10g tank and its too big doesnt work that great.


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

No.

you need something like this:
http://www.badlandspaintball.com/airsystems/remotes.html the one for $29 at the bottom of the page would work
OR:
http://www.badlandspaintball.com/airsystems/hoses.html a hose to bottle adapter

you could use that regulator- 

better yet try here:
http://www.rexgrigg.com/sale.html
Rex is a member here, you could also PM him. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/rex-grigg.html

I definatly wouldn't use that check valve. Over time the CO2 will make it brittle and it will break. Been there...got the wet t-shirt. Its a safety device....think durable...METAL


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Would that $15 hose to bottle adapter in the second URL work?
So with that adapter, I would be able to hook up the 20 oz
CO2 cylinder to the regulator I showed you. 
Then I would attach the needle valve to the regulator or tubing
Then I would put the bubble counter (built in check valve) after the needle valve along the tubing 
Then I would run the tubing to the tank to the Rhinox 2000

am I missing anything?


Total Cost:

Pressure regulator: $45
20 oz paintball cylinder: $20
Needle Valve from Rex: $15 (which one?)
Bubble counter w/ built in check valve: $19 http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=230
Adapter: $15
Tubing: basically free, $1
Rhinox 2000: $15
Trying to create a budget CO2 system at 14 years of age: priceless

Total: $135


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

SOLUTION!!!

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=5124


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

That sure looks like the same regulator the red sea paintball system uses. Do a search of the forums to be sure, but I believe people have been having trouble with that regulator.


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

the link cmlaracy posted is the red sea system. I dont know about any problems i have mine runnin for over a year now and nothing messed up yet, knock on wood ...


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Na, that's just the regulator and needle valve, not the whole system...


----------



## madman280 (Jul 9, 2006)

The forum search function is your friend..allot of this has already been discussed.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

*Some light reading about Carbon Dioxide.*

So... I have 5 planted tanks and finally saved my pennies for a co2 system. Got the paintball tank- as I was only going to set this up on one tank, anyhoo- NOBODY FILLS CO2 ON MY AREA. 45 minutes away I can get it. So here I sit with my paintball tank, sadly empty and the Aquatek regulator/solenoid. Never opened and going back to Amazon... Though, on the plus side I found a dealer that sells 10# tanks for 80$ and regulators for 80$ as well (the Milwaukee brand with metal bubble counter). Allow me to add my 14 cents worth and fill you all in on what I have learned through this arduous process of searching.
1) Get a "medical grade" check valve. Why you ask? Because tubing is like a baloon and the "crack pressure" to release co2 into your tank needs to be rather high- this is why you cannot get a "perfect" and consistent bubble count without tinkering for a long while.
2) All tubing is not going to allow co2 to get to the tank equally. Get co2 approved airline tubing. The inert gas can escape the membrane of some plastics, thus losing thy precious gas.
3) If you are going to go with paintball tanks, go for the larger 24oz. variety, and purchase a few- they will give you a deal when you fill them 99% of the time. There are also 26oz. tanks though the pressure might be a bit higher, not sure though..
4) do not run the gas without the lights on, I wont explain I think it is stated already.
5) if you get a paintball cannister, make sure there is a local filler... AHHHHH! 
I need to go mail a package... Peace.


----------

